# The Anime Thread



## belthagor (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello everyone! Hopefully this doesn't already exist.

Talk about anime in here.

This is my favorite one so far...

Edit: Pic wont show, so the name of it was Tsuritama.... it is an anime about fishing.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Oooo, anime's I like off the top of my head/I'm not embarrassed to list:

(Favourites in bold)

*Chobits*
 Psycho-Pass
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Sword Art Online
*Deathnote*
*Cowboy Bebop*
Bleach
Cardcaptors
Nagi no Asukara
*Steins;Gate*
*Ghost in the Shell*
Code Geass
Samurai Champloo

And *anything by Ghibli* (Particularly Spirited Away/Howl's Moving Castle)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

_Akira_ is one of the best films ever. Gritty, cool, creative, and iconic. Tettsuo's transformation into an actual super villain is so fucking good.

_Spirited Away_ is my favourite anime, and will be 'til death. It's cat-squeezingly charming, weird in every sense, and highlights Japan's mythology in the most imaginative way ever. No Face is a fascinating character, in particular. His design is lovable, despite his sinister undertones. He means to help others, but who knows why... He's like a true representation of the spirit -- fundamentally good, but easily swayed to darker paths.

Miyazaki is the king. I also love _Grave of the Fireflies, _a lesser-known Ghibli production (not Hayao).

What else... The first two seasons of _Naruto_ are funny and sweet. _Cowboy Bebop_ is the _bomb; Neon Genesis Evangelion _blows my mind; _Blood: The Last Vampire_ (not the series) is cool.

Do video-games like _Persona_ count? Maybe not...

I'm actually in the middle of writing a manga, and an anime script. I've a huge appreciation for the good stuff.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Cat-squeezingly?! Hey, I take offence to that! Excellent taste though, there's a few there I forgot for my own list. Namely Neon Genesis Evangelion /drool

Persona is awesome yeah. I got Catherine for free on PSN :3


----------



## Deafmute (Feb 16, 2015)

uh oh... you have got me started on anime.... must resist urge to spend the next hour talking about anime.

hmm my favorites would have to be:

Sword Art Online
Samurai X
Ruroni Kenshin
Full Metal Alchemist
Fate stay night/Fate0
Attack on Titan
Inuyasha
Mushishi
Ghost in the Shell
Code Geass
Death Note
Darker than Black
Eden of the East
Evangelion

Hell why not through Naruto, Dragon Ball, and the rest of Adults swims lineup in there too. Shew, That probably not even half of the ones I have scene... hard to pick a favorite. I would have to say each one is good for different reasons, and at different episodes.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh, I forgot _The_ _Animatrix_. It's so goddamn underrated. My favourite story of the anthology is probably Beyond, where a local Japanese girl and her newfound friends mess with a building which has developed glitches. They're all kickass, though, each directed by some of the best anime minds. "Renaissance pt. 2" is my second favourite.

_Ninja Scroll_ is kinda hardcore, but lots to like.

I've heard good things about _Perfect_ _Blue_.

The anime remake of _Metropolis_ is pretty cool.

Ones on my list to see: 

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time.
Memories (1995)

Catherine's funny, but never played it myself.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 16, 2015)

lawwwwwd that's a lot of anime

First, I concur with Animatrix, Neon Genesis Evangelion, *All Studio Ghibli FTW*, Ruroni Kenshin, Cowboy Bebop, Inuyasha, Chobits, Death Note, Samurai Champloo. Dragon Ball was basically childhood. YES TO ALL.

So for the rest of my list as far as I can think of that I've seen that I liked:

Hellsing
Trigun
Full Metal Panic
Ouran High School Host Club
Pretear
Berserk(freaking, blood everywhere)
Princess Jellyfish
Wolf's Rain
Sailor Moon (I can never forget Sailor Moon, gaaah)
Gundam (Just everything about the entire franchise)
Ceres, Celestial Legend (Although I prefer the manga)

Hmmmm...

That's all I can think of for now.

how fuuuun.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

Hellsing and Trigun are very highly rated, yes. I just started watching the latter yesterday, in fact. I'll try and get into it.

_Bleach_ is another one I hear mentioned a lot.

One Piece seems fun.

My friend raves about _Hunter x Hunter_, but it wasn't for me.

I used to watch the Pokémon TV series when I was young, ha. What a loser.

-

Obscure ones that were okay:

Tekkonkinkreet
Paprika

_-

Samurai Champloo_ I mentioned in another thread, which is why I left it out here. I don't like repeating myself. The soundtrack _is_ sick, though.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh, oh, Paprika is good, yeah. I actually managed to nab a recording of it, along with Spirited Away and a few other Ghiblis on Film4. Iunno if you American bunch have the channel, but it's good for that sort of thing occasionally. ^^


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

It's an awesome channel. My mum used to put me to bed with movies. She'd stick Jumanji or Aladdin on or something, and switch the light off.

Little did she know I would leap out of bed immediately and put Film4 on. I saw _Battle Royale_ when I was like ten, ha. _Don't Look Now_ was a favourite even earlier. It always makes me laugh. She had no idea.

Anyway, whoever picks the listings for that channel have excellent taste, so it's always a good recommend.


----------



## belthagor (Feb 16, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Gundam (Just everything about the entire franchise)



I liked Gundam Wing when I was little, but when I saw a tiny bit of the next Gundam series, I felt it was too flashy and did not get a chance to hear the storyline, I gave up on it.

Heero Yuy is amazing.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

A lot of Gundam fans also like Macross, I've found. I've seen very little of either, though.

Another friend tried to get me into a show called Elfen Lied, but I found it so ridiculous I couldn't continue. Maybe I'll see how it fares today.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh hey a thread finally. 

Favorites:
Trigun. People say I extremely resemble Vash. 
Clannad was the most beautiful thing I've watched in a long time.
Steins Gate was a stroke of genius!

Stuff I kinda watched.
I enjoyed the premise of Bleach but not the execution...
Tiny bit of Attack on Titan. Then I stopped for heart reasons.
Honestly I enjoyed reading Code Geass more. The anime...screwed with my eyeballs.

Stuff I hate! (Sorry!)
I couldn't stand Naruto, at least, the later half. It started great and then....bleh. Like Lost and Heroes on tv, it kept getting worse and worse. Why!?
Full Metal Alchemist, same problem. Loved the premise, the realism, and everything, then bleh.
I'm sorry, One Piece. What in fiery Hades inspired that kind of art style, and why didn't his mother slap the pen out of his hand when he decided upon the story? Or she. Whoever it was. Sorry, hate it. :I


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

Dragon Ball, Sailor Moon, Attack on Titan, reading Death Note right now (no spoilers, please!) and maybe I'll watch it too.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 17, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Dragon Ball, Sailor Moon, Attack on Titan, reading Death Note right now (no spoilers, please!) and maybe I'll watch it too.



Are you sure? I'm reading Death Note too. Someone recommended it to me. I don't know who


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm a bit of a newb to anime. Was REALLY into dragonball as a kid. As of right now I'm stuck with Netflix anime which is a lot of very similar stories. As for my favorites:

Death Note
Ouran High School Host Club (I know I know lol)
Fruits basket (again, I know!)
Soul Eater
Sword Art Online
.Hack//Quantum

So basically everything I've seen so far, except for Magi (got bored with it fairly quickly) and that weird one about magic and borderline incest.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 17, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I'm a bit of a newb to anime. Was REALLY into dragonball as a kid. As of right now I'm stuck with Netflix anime which is a lot of very similar stories. As for my favorites:
> 
> Death Note
> Ouran High School Host Club (I know I know lol)
> ...



Oh my goodness, completely forgot about fruits basket!

and hey, don't be ashamed! 

Ouran High School Host Club is hella hilarious. Just claim it's the comedy that hooks you =p


----------



## belthagor (Feb 17, 2015)

I recommend watching School Days, such a warm and calming anime.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 17, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Oh my goodness, completely forgot about fruits basket!
> 
> and hey, don't be ashamed!
> 
> Ouran High School Host Club is hella hilarious. Just claim it's the comedy that hooks you =p



lol not gonna lie, love the story as well as the adorableness 



belthagor said:


> I recommend watching School Days, such a warm and calming anime.



I could actually use a story with lower stakes. Glad you recommended something.


----------



## belthagor (Feb 17, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> lol not gonna lie, love the story as well as the adorableness
> 
> 
> 
> I could actually use a story with lower stakes. Glad you recommended something.



Please post here after you watch it. =)


----------



## Jeko (Feb 18, 2015)

This thread's been a long time coming... avoided starting it myself for fear of slowing down the world's bandwidth. Must... discuss.. anime... 

Watching anime and reading manga seems like a kind of collector's hobby; you can meet another collector and unfold your catalogue and they'll unfold their's and you'll have conversation fodder for the next millennium.

I started with commercial anime like Bleach and Naruto, but eventually realised they weren't my thing. Nine episodes later and they still aren't off that bloody bridge... and when I was told that Bleach's 4th season wasn't canon, I couldn't care about the series any more.

I seem to either enjoy action-y things that feel 'cool' to watch or really emotional things:

*Attack on Titan *(of course)
*Cowboy Bebop* (have the boxset, hardly watched any of it because my sister owns it and she never seems want to watch it)
*Darker Than Black* (like if the movie Watchmen was good)
*Clannad *(I cried, what, eight times?)
(why has no-one mentioned?) *Durarara!!
Angel Beats! *(if you have a few hours then there aren't many better ways to spend them)
*Soul Eater *(like Bleach, only 1000000x better, you just have to mind the odd bit of fan service)
*SAO *(only the first 14 episodes, it took a nose dive for me after that)
*Death Note *(only read it, wish I'd had a laptop back then so I could've watched it first. Gonna do the anime once I've forgotten the story)
*Black Butler *(because English people)
*Psycho-Pass *(in progress; if Phillip K Dick was Japanese)

Of the lot, I'd say Angel Beats! is my favourite. It packs so much into 13 episodes and uses pretty much everything that anime has at its disposal. Durarara!! works similarly, but you have to give it a bit more time.

One Piece works best as a manga for me - it has a lot more momentum than Bleach or Naruto. Hellsing was, I think, the first manga I ever read, and I was pretty impressed from the start. I've also read Attack on Titan more than I've watched it, so I know all kinds of crap that my friends are still speculating about.


----------



## Deafmute (Feb 18, 2015)

> and that weird one about magic and borderline incest.



yea... so that's something you have to get used with the Japanese. High school girls and incest seem to pop up totally out of no where in a lot of their anime, even the good ones. You learn to just glaze over those parts. 

... oh yea and tentacles... can't forget the tentacles.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 18, 2015)

Some animes tread the line pretty closely, no doubt. Operation Yewtree would have a field day.

I'd kill to see that episode of Points of View (UK complaints show).


----------



## JustRob (Feb 18, 2015)

Deafmute said:


> yea... so that's something you have to get used with the Japanese. High school girls and incest seem to pop up totally out of no where in a lot of their anime, even the good ones. You learn to just glaze over those parts.
> 
> ... oh yea and tentacles... can't forget the tentacles.



I'm just visiting here. This genre is one with which I'm virtually unacquainted. Maybe it's those school girls that put me off, especially the one's wearing plain white knickers. I'm an old-fashioned type who needs more maturity, lace and frills. I can understand the tentacles though. It's probably something in their diet. I've written about tentacles myself, but that piece is probably on its way to the cutting room floor. Fun though.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 18, 2015)

_Akira_ is always a good starting block for early genre toe-dippers. It's much more like traditional Asian action cinema. No girly nonsense


----------



## JustRob (Feb 18, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> _Akira_ is always a good starting block for early genre toe-dippers. It's much more like traditional Asian action cinema. No girly nonsense



I doubt that I'm into the Japanese practice of toe-dipping, whatever that is, either. Strange people.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh, now come on. That was nowhere near cryptic enough to be one of JustRob's jokes. Who is this impostor?!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 18, 2015)

He has a point. I love deciphering the musings of Rob. :3


----------



## JustRob (Feb 18, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh, now come on. That was nowhere near cryptic enough to be one of JustRob's jokes. Who is this impostor?!



I'm wondering that myself. I think someone was using the tablet computer downstairs while I'm on the desktop machine up here. This is the cryptic part of me now, on the upper floor of my intellect. If I'm feeling really cryptic I go in the loft, but it's dark up there. Clearly I need to pull myself together though. Excuse me while I go downstairs and talk to myself about it. In fact I still have this crashing headache. It's the only explanation for my posting on an anime thread. I'm obviously not feeling myself. I should do that more often, but at my age ...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 18, 2015)

He's back! Welcome home, Rob. I prefer to be in the dust of your quick logic than alongside it. It's less intimidating back here.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 18, 2015)

Actually I just wanted to find out whether anything interesting happened when I reached 100 posts. I don't understand those little blobs under my name, but if they can be used as currency somewhere I feel I need to know. You could say that I have a Yen ...  Sorry.

That remark was almost on topic but perhaps it should continue elsewhere, preferably without me.

Bruno -- A comic is only as good as the material that he's given to work with. Keep up the good work. Appreciations.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 18, 2015)

I totally forgot my first anime - Candy, Candy about an orphan little girl and her life. It was pretty sad as I recall.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 18, 2015)

Bubblegum Crisis, anyone!?

No.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 18, 2015)

Almost forgot to mention *Toradora!*, the best romance I've ever seen anywhere. Even beats Clannad for me,


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 18, 2015)

I forgot something as well.

I personally enjoy any subject in any format about DNA manipulation, and anything cross-species that is still sentient. 
If I was given the choice I would be so much more than just human...-sigh-

Go ahead and judge but I've read and watched anime and manga all about the simple daily life of cross-species hybrids.

View attachment 7638

I am not ashamed! xD


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 18, 2015)

Whenever my mum heard me talking to my friends about Neon Genesis and stuff, she thought we were talking about music. 

Me and her were talking about the new crop of pop stars once, and she said, "I really like that Annie May everyone's talking about."

I couldn't stop laughing when I realized she meant anime. I said, "They're Japanese cartoons, you melon."

It's funny how language barriers develop from generation to generation.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 18, 2015)

My brother used our Roku when Attack on Titan first came out.

Our mother absolutely couldn't comprehend what was happening. 

I didn't care for it, so I watched my mom watch attack on titan. Hilarious.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 18, 2015)

We should start a YouTube channel called Clueless Mother! It'd be a smash. Just them being baffled by anime, video games, and hardcore gangsta rap.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 18, 2015)

Pilot episode-

Best highlights from Anime marathons and mom reactions! Preferably one of the weird ones.

Hardcore game attempts such as Dark Souls and others, rage attempts and mothers reactions!

And the grand finale, cosplay! xD

With of course a beast soundtrack the whole time.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 4, 2015)

(casually bumps thread)

If anyone likes anime rom-coms and hasn't watched 'Love, Chunibyo and Other Delusiuons', you need to. You just need to. 12 episodes of fan-service avoiding, emotional-rollercoaster-ing perfection.

IMO.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Mar 10, 2015)

Miyazaki. Spirited Away.

I quite liked Giant Robo. recently I watched the first season of Durarara (Spelling?) I quite enjoyed that too. I dig the Lupin stuff, Wind Ninja Chronicles was fun, Sword of the Stranger was neat


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 10, 2015)

Cadence said:


> (casually bumps thread)
> 
> If anyone likes anime rom-coms and hasn't watched 'Love, Chunibyo and Other Delusiuons', you need to. You just need to. 12 episodes of fan-service avoiding, emotional-rollercoaster-ing perfection.
> 
> IMO.



My friend just recommended that one to me, given the fact that in real life I'm pretty much a chunibyo myself...

Anyone else a little disappointed in the whole Naruto ending? Just me? -sigh-


----------



## Ephemeral_One (Mar 11, 2015)

I've watched and read far too much anime in my life. My most recent fix has been a new series that goes by 'Yona, the girl standing in the dawn'. Plenty of generic themes with a princess caught up escaping from the coup brought about by the assassination of her father. She goes to look for legendary warriors. Yet, insofar as they've done the series, the characters are fairly likeable with being actually far more than a one note. Especially the interplay between characters has been done well. A decent mix of action and comedy.


----------

